# Looking for well timed cotton topped tamarins or marmosets



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

Well basically any of the few smaller legal monkeys here in the UK except that I do have a bigger soft spot for tamarins.

Whether someone has them now or is going to have a littler coming up in the next few weeks months then i'd be interested(uk sellers only). I dont feel the need to justify myself to this board. If anyone on here wished to question me then go ahead but im not excusing trying to buy something from a place i think will at least be safer.

I was looking for a female, at around 8(though frighteningly young) to 12 weeks(12 being more like it). It will have indoor outdoor, plus i have a degree in primates I have been working towards having my own for many years..that's all im gonna say. It will be by itself at first(except for the fact that my circumstances mean that i LITERALLY can and do have 247 365 days a year to give. I dont know a sinle other person that can give the time i can..im lucky in some respects. But it will have monkey contact to learn the "lingo" if you will. and when it is a little older and we have formed the bond we are trying to attain then she will be ready for more of a challenge than i can give so she will be joined by a slightly more experienced adult.

I am not rich I am looking to try and scrape up about £600 for the tamarin/marmoset and £200 making sure it has every diet suppliment EVERYTHING it will need for a while.plus plenty of materials to make toys etc. It's not like i wont pay more but right now thats where I am at, But you must understand..im english and i have worked with them.They will LOVE thier life...i will always be struggling to findn%1 to add to that happiness.

That said is there anyone around anymore that is interest in selling these monkeys to GOOD homes?

I speak(or unerstand" 33 "words" of tamarin so that will help)


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh dear, ifeel you will fail in your search here.

I have no primate experience, but even I can tell you are not the kind of keeper that will get on here. Asking for a single, thats not to widen the gene pool in a troop, and to only have you for a companion, from such a young age. 

Why dont you want monkeys to be monkeys? And to be raised by monkeys?

Also, your attitude is quite confrontational, I really must remember where I put the popcorn, I suspect I might need it, lol.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

What jumps out to me most is, if you have a degree in primates... why oh why do you want to keep one singly? You should know and respect their need for a family troupe. If you feel the need to state that you 'don't feel you need to justify yourself' here then you are clearly aware that what you are asking for is for YOUR best interests only...not that of the primate. 

Also if you have to 'scrape up' money for the original purchase...this rings alarm bells too. I would suggest that you think long and hard about what you are planning. You are just asking for the primate to develop behavioral problems or to become unmanageable at some stage. It makes me sad to think of such family orientated animals growing up alone... it is plain cruel.

As above *digs out popcorn*


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

I really don't know where all these people are getting their primate degrees from, because who ever is the head of the course obiviously keeps forgetting to mention the main fundamental principal of primates is that they need more than 1 as no matter how much human interaction you can give it will never compensate for another monkey! So that they can most importantly be a monkey! 
As for scrimping the funds together for the monkey it's self, u will need 2 be prepared for electric bills £££ vet bills an feeding the animals etc, I really do hope before you consider purchasing any primate that you really know what your getting your self into, and consider the detrimental effect on your single primate when it thinks its human and starts to bite etc! Please think long and hard and there is certain experienced keepers on here who can give you great advice should you choose 2 listen! 
Jonny


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

by not justifying myself i merely meant that this is a subject that people get emotional about before the facts, when the facts are that for the most part i have no intention of keeping ANY primate by itself for very long. What i saids was that i was in a very lucky position. I didn't want to explajin that i get to study them without making thier lives dull..quite the opposite. 

And as far as monkeys being monkeys and why do i want o to mess with nature(whaaaa! I have probably been protecting nature longer than you have been able to spell "capuchin".....maybe )....well we might as well argue about stem cell research. It's political and it causes arguements. So i certainly didn't meant to be confrontational...but I am prepared to stand up to any ganging up and bullying that happens on a lot of forums(sadly regarding ANY subject!). And i was on the internet....hoping to get the benefit of the doubt(que maniacal lauugh) who was i kidding!

Let me put it another way...you know when you google a question you dont want to explain you just want the quick answer? but you cant get it because instead of a straight yes/no you get peoples opinions and perspectives?..regardless of what they know about you? And thus the one question you wanted answered without falling out with anyone failed withthe idea of :... making some new friends???

Well that was my sad attempt to pen this thread. As for the sarcasm though..no you can keep the popcorn. I dont think that's very welcoming considering i have just joined..i was lookiing for a community..i have run forums myself(a monkey could do it j/k) and i wouldn't tolerate gang mentality with a new member. If my question is wrong to ask on these forums all you had to do was tell me, i meant no harm.

I am 36 years old with a muscle wasting desease which is what i meant by "being in a spceial set of circumstances" (and why i wanted some pricavy) I hoped giving a rich life to my monkeys might mean they'd elect to spend time with me indoors as well as out..and if they do that is thiers and my business(i dont seek to unbalance nature..i seek to tlearn the lessons that most humans dont even have the questions for...and anyone who wants to share in the experience.

I am sorry that i worked hard for a degree and it irritated you, I imagine i would be absolutley hated for my full degree in being an electrical engineer with full abilities to program..that must be really annoying too(??)Nowi realise i deservedthe depression and casr crash....thats a load off

Well I didn't mean to come off agressive in my first post and sorry if i did..if my second response seems agressive..then dont think of me pulling my hair out...just irritated that there wasa 50-50 choice..be nice or dont and some of you guys took the easy road. So i just treated youthe same. so we either treat each other with respect or i will join one of the thousands of other cheap around..hell i could usd the dreadful oneigot with webscom!

Thanks for making me feel small...it makes small people feel talller


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

jonnybrfc said:


> I really don't know where all these people are getting their primate degrees from, because who ever is the head of the course obiviously keeps forgetting to mention the main fundamental principal of primates is that they need more than 1 as no matter how much human interaction you can give it will never compensate for another monkey! So that they can most importantly be a monkey!
> As for scrimping the funds together for the monkey it's self, u will need 2 be prepared for electric bills £££ vet bills an feeding the animals etc, I really do hope before you consider purchasing any primate that you really know what your getting your self into, and consider the detrimental effect on your single primate when it thinks its human and starts to bite etc! Please think long and hard and there is certain experienced keepers on here who can give you great advice should you choose 2 listen!
> Jonny


the reason i tried to avoid some of the preamble was because i know all of this and this merely wanted to save you time and for me? i just didn't want to sound arrogant..and i am always open to earning more. I was just worried we'd get off track quickly...i wasn't wrong was i? lol. still one thing 2 of you have said that has made me realise one mistake am making..i have waited 5 years..so am scraping the money rather than do it in comfort...so i take that point actually guys and thank you for it as i want to provide my monkeys the very best i am able. Forgive my base irritation but the fact remains that this is a hot subject and no one knows what the "right " thing to do is...and i wont be lectuered as a result..all we have are findings and some results it seems in most cases you guys are right..but on some of the moral and ethical grounds saying "i am right because my friends agree" doesn't make it so...a guy named "Adolf" learned that once.

oh well i feel i said enough to clear my chest..i hope it was popcorn worthy..lend me the nod if not and i will give it an upgrade


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

can you teach us all the 33 words of monkey language you know.

Sod being diplomatic ,but this is a joke.

You claim to be somewhat educated,but your post says something quite different.


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

animalsbeebee said:


> can you teach us all the 33 words of monkey language you know.
> 
> Sod being diplomatic ,but this is a joke.
> 
> You claim to be somewhat educated,but your post says something quite different.


like i tried to politely say..but now you have opened thedoor for me. You want popcorn and drama? find another sucker cause your not dragging me down with your linch mob mentality. find someone else to pik a fight with.

My typing sucks...but truly? your are just proejecting your angry internet self on to me. What a miserable greeting. dont worry...i wont be sleepless waitibg for your replies...already i can see there is nothing i v#can say..and nothing should need to prove so f u pal


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

animalsbeebee said:


> can you teach us all the 33 words of monkey language you know.
> 
> Sod being diplomatic ,but this is a joke.
> 
> You claim to be somewhat educated,but your post says something quite different.


i can teach you the name of my desease..i imagine that will be ebough tokeep u busy. it's called CMT(charcot marie toothe) type 1A.

And i somewhat playfully used the word "words" see everyone was saying I was being aggressive but i was being quite playful. when i said "words" i really meant that i had been listening to 33 different marmoset "chirps"(i didn't know you were gonna hold me so literally to my words), if you can us google then there are some excellent websites that teach you some useful stuff on sound and visual langauge..though nothing comprehensive enogh where you could say "here is the finsihed guide" (unless of course there is something???)but still very usefull especially for me..i worked with bigger monkeys so i am not so used to all this chirping..thouhg i like it very much


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Listen,because you are ill does not justify you to have a playmate primate,everyone on here is sick to death of people wanting to keep primates incorrectly,and keeping a single 8 week old primate is incorrect,and if you know so much about primates you would already know this.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I won't repeat the points that others have made, because even though they're all valid, they've all been said now.

But I read with real sadness about your condition. Marmosets can live for a long time, and are pretty high maintenance animals to keep.....nor do they take well to being moved on when they're forced to bond to a human if they're denied the company of other monkeys. I don't know much about CMT, but are you sure that you'll be able to provide that high level of care for possibly 20 years with a degenerative muscle-wasting disease? 

Sorry if I'm striking nerves here, but I thought it was a delicate point worth making.


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

animalsbeebee said:


> Listen,because you are ill does not justify you to have a playmate primate,everyone on here is sick to death of people wanting to keep primates incorrectly,and keeping a single 8 week old primate is incorrect,and if you know so much about primates you would already know this.


and "I'M" sick of people like you deciding what is morally right for all the people that aren't part of your little forum. Believe me i personally think 99.5 percent of people should not be allowed to have primates..period. youtube proves that. But it still doesn't excuse the high and mighty agressive attitude i have been given.

If you really want to help...if you want to change peoples minds? then stop getting all "forum warrior" and learn patience. I am an easy person to talk to and open DESPITE how i may have started my post. But because you seem to be just another permanently angry internet nut that probably logs on to the same forum way too much you dont have the patience. 

Alot of idiots would get one(any monkey they can in the us it seems) all because you done your screaming thing pn here, your attitude could easily goad them inton buying one thats all it takes..you claim to know your stuff..i believe that. So honestly how many people dont like to hear the truth? you'd have a go at them and the first impuldse would be to buy a monkey crazy but you must realise im right.

If you really want to help stop this try bring nicer and explaining your feelings to people without the "us heroes are so sick of you scum" people aren't gonna listen if you speak to them like that. I think you could all learn 33 english words that aren't derogatory towards another human being then you can start on monkey one day. 

Now please..if you obviously dont want to try and get along, or meet me half way then just leave me be. ban me or something but please not another rmail telling me another person on the forum as had a heart bypass because of my thread....it's already way passed childish i hope WE ALL realise that? I have nothing further to add, enjoy your clique


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

mrcriss said:


> I won't repeat the points that others have made, because even though they're all valid, they've all been said now.
> 
> But I read with real sadness about your condition. Marmosets can live for a long time, and are pretty high maintenance animals to keep.....nor do they take well to being moved on when they're forced to bond to a human if they're denied the company of other monkeys. I don't know much about CMT, but are you sure that you'll be able to provide that high level of care for possibly 20 years with a degenerative muscle-wasting disease?
> 
> Sorry if I'm striking nerves here, but I thought it was a delicate point worth making.


no, no i thank you for asking, based on the rate of my dads cmt and the average life of a tamrin or marmoset i will be ok, especially as this desease is getting alot more attention now so people are far more mobile..so i do hope when im older there will be even more.help

I wont lie..part of this is because i want to study and bond with a primate because I will be alone probably for a very long time...and i understand why people may feel angry, but you dont know me...i have always been the guy that if it can be done i would do it because i give everything...with an animal involved i would give my life. About getting one..that was really only meant to be temporary. I asked a breeder and he told me it would be ok to add one a year or two down the line..though im worried that's too long to develope "monkey"social skills? 

Are you saying it's simply unacceptable not to get 2 right away regardless of what i can offer? because if you are then i really need to look a my plan and start over(which is fine it needs to be perfect before i can give it the green light anyways i just needed some sesnible feedback i thank you) I want to give the monkey as much space and enrichment as i can, my days are gernallly 36 to 48 hours long so while he/she is alseep i intend to keep building and crafting new challenges


Before the green light i was also going to ask to see a cmt specialist to make sure my disease isn't progressing more quickly...because if it as then the whole plan dies right there


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

stormseeker1999 said:


> no, no i thank you for asking, based on the rate of my dads cmt and the average life of a tamrin or marmoset i will be ok, especially as this desease is getting alot more attention now so people are far more mobile..so i do hope when im older there will be even more.help
> 
> I wont lie..part of this is because i want to study and bond with a primate because I will be alone probably for a very long time...and i understand why people may feel angry, but you dont know me...i have always been the guy that if it can be done i would do it because i give everything...with an animal involved i would give my life. About getting one..that was really only meant to be temporary. I asked a breeder and he told me it would be ok to add one a year or two down the line..though im worried that's too long to develope "monkey"social skills?
> 
> ...


You should have two and not a single
They would socially except you as youd be there source of food.etc
Come for treats.
Stomache love i suppose.

They should remain with there parents untill they have seen births
and carried so they learn how to be a monkey.

If you did get a youngster by whatever means.
It would be unfair on it.
And when you did put a friend with it.
It would not want you.
But its new friend.

It would also have no fear of humans and would start to want to cause you harm.

Cotton tops have a sore bite.lol
I guess a pair would be the fair way on you and them.

Remember as well.
Cotton tops do most comunication with there tongues.

Maybe a compramise could be found to suit a better situation for the monkeys.
As they should come first..

They are one of my favourite species...
At there best in a troop.
Really good to watch.....


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

actually you have given me a lot to think on there..i dont quite know what compromise..but yes not only do i want them to have a bond with me..and i wish it to be as strong as they'll let it be. I also want to see them running fighting playing and when they and i am ready one day mating. See i am not sure whats going on here but i think breeders have been misinforming me...just 5 minutes ago i read how cotton top tamarins are far more friendly than marmosets and dont mind being handled..but then someone blows that out of he water, i saw quite clearly it said there is not proof that a marmoset enjoys being stroked/tickled by a human. Thats crazy cause i have seen one turn to butter over a chin rub all the info is conflicting and it's really made this difficult. I need something concrete to have as a "bible" is there any tamrin/marmoset reading material that you would recommend over all others? I wont do this untl i know what im doing and i think some of my ideas have been tainted by repeated bad advice . So it's time to stop look at the contructive parts i have here and work wit them. If you think of any reading material pls let me know.thanks for the advice I am going to do some more reading...


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Alot will jump over you.
Sit on your head.
Sit on your hand.
As soon as you grab they will bite.
Dont know any that enjoy being handled.
I handle.
Grab..into box and over.
It causes stress.
Yes theres many a you tube flick of them pulling faces enjoying a tickle.
They dont enjoy..
Many of mine come for an insect and ill stroke them.

They get fed up really quick and nip to say enough.
The less imprinting of humans the better.
Let them be what they are.
Monkeys..
Far more enjoyable doing what they do best.
Foraging and playing.
Theres not a great many good books.
Actually trying to get an older couple we know to start putting there skills on paper.
Theyve been keeping since before even i was born.
And im a dinasaur...lol
(bad joke pouchie..couldnt resist)


----------



## sharna86 (Oct 15, 2012)

Come on people, there name is stormseeker1999 obviously looking for an argument.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

I think you'd be better off with a cat to be honest. Why something as radically different as a primate? Lots of mammals will happily live alone and bond with you. I suppose a dog is out but perhaps consider something else...


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

When someone has made their mind up to do something, there's little point in trying to change it. However what you may well be able to change is the way they go about it. I think the OP realises their original post was somewhat confrontational, and people reacted accordingly - which is totally understandable. The key thing here is the animals' welfare. This must always be the primary consideration, regardless of whether you 'like' the person seeking advice. 
Let the argument go, accept that if you don't give correct advice, the OP might go ahead with the wrong 'plan'. Nobody wants that.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

5plusmany said:


> When someone has made their mind up to do something, there's little point in trying to change it. However what you may well be able to change is the way they go about it. I think the OP realises their original post was somewhat confrontational, and people reacted accordingly - which is totally understandable. The key thing here is the animals' welfare. This must always be the primary consideration, regardless of whether you 'like' the person seeking advice.
> Let the argument go, accept that if you don't give correct advice, the OP might go ahead with the wrong 'plan'. Nobody wants that.


Tottaly agree.
I was told often the same word time and time again.
Diplomacy.
Best kind of guidance.
And yes all will do what there gonna anyway.
But at least this one seems to be listening..


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

I am truly sorry for your illness and I have very much respect for you. May I ask if you have your heart dead set on a primate? It's just they seem to be a lot to cope with and while in no way do I doubt you have the dedication to care for primates, it does concern me that a troop of 3+ primates would be very intensive to care for. Have you considered other animals? Parrots can make fantastic companions and with show much more affection than any primate towards you- especially if you are at home 24/7 as your post suggests. If you were looking for something smaller how about rats? I love mine to bits and the affection they show me is amazing. 

However, if you do have your heart set on primates, it may be a good idea to start drawing up plans for an avairy in your garden (as to my memory this is what is required) with heating provisions. I assume with your illness you may struggle to move in the future? It would probably be for the best to make sure the enclosure can be easily accessed. Also, I don't think the £200 you mentioned in your first post would be realistic. As I say I'm no expert but from my knowledge setting up and caring for a troop of marmosets/tamarins can go into the thousands.

Good luck!


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

5plusmany said:


> When someone has made their mind up to do something, there's little point in trying to change it. However what you may well be able to change is the way they go about it. I think the OP realises their original post was somewhat confrontational, and people reacted accordingly - which is totally understandable. The key thing here is the animals' welfare. This must always be the primary consideration, regardless of whether you 'like' the person seeking advice.
> Let the argument go, accept that if you don't give correct advice, the OP might go ahead with the wrong 'plan'. Nobody wants that.


this....this is perfectly put


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I agree with this, I don't think your budget is very realistic. It's not just the setting up of enclosures, etc, it's the ongoing costs - not least the electricity costs for the heating required, but the diet, the toys/enrichment, this must be changed regularly, and the vets' costs - these *will* be high, even for routine treatments. No amount of studying will prepare you for the costs, I'm afraid and you can pretty much guarantee that if money is tight for you, you'll need the vet. Sods law! Best to be prepared and have a fair bit put by 'just in case'.


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

sharna86 said:


> Come on people, there name is stormseeker1999 obviously looking for an argument.


--


I am known to a few as "storm" on the net, stormseeeker1999 is actually the name of my first weather project it started in 1999 and finished with a wonderful bang in 2006. I have great memories thats why i keep the name.....man that was shallow


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

5plusmany said:


> I agree with this, I don't think your budget is very realistic. It's not just the setting up of enclosures, etc, it's the ongoing costs - not least the electricity costs for the heating required, but the diet, the toys/enrichment, this must be changed regularly, and the vets' costs - these *will* be high, even for routine treatments. No amount of studying will prepare you for the costs, I'm afraid and you can pretty much guarantee that if money is tight for you, you'll need the vet. Sods law! Best to be prepared and have a fair bit put by 'just in case'.


well this actually is the i truth after my dose of abuse last night i was scouring the net looking and relearning. I realise im rushing this...and maybe for some of the wrong reasons...i feel my time is more limited than others in terms of length.

My conclusion was that i am rushing things and thats when mistakes get made. it seem to me i could do with putting a couple of thousand away for the vet before i even start. the truth suckis sometimes but if it's better for the monkeys who the hell am i to be impatient?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

stormseeker1999 said:


> well this actually is the i truth after my dose of abuse last night i was scouring the net looking and relearning. I realise im rushing this...and maybe for some of the wrong reasons...i feel my time is more limited than others in terms of length.
> 
> My conclusion was that i am rushing things and thats when mistakes get made. it seem to me i could do with putting a couple of thousand away for the vet before i even start. the truth suckis sometimes but if it's better for the monkeys who the hell am i to be impatient?


I must say I like your attitude : victory: I apologise if my first comment came off as harsh sounding (even I would've told myself to :censor: off) :lol2: The ability to step back and reconsider what you are doing is something a lot of people on this forum could benefit from. 

Primates are so rewarding to work with when allowed to remain as they are, not human bonded, I do sincerely hope that you get to experience this in the future :no1:


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> I must say I like your attitude : victory: I apologise if my first comment came off as harsh sounding (even I would've told myself to :censor: off) :lol2: The ability to step back and reconsider what you are doing is something a lot of people on this forum could benefit from.
> 
> Primates are so rewarding to work with when allowed to remain as they are, not human bonded, I do sincerely hope that you get to experience this in the future :no1:


thank you that means alot. i was part of forums9for various thing ran some gaming forums..sometime they become closed communities people get used to "power" and others get angry...it;'s always good to have fresh views in forums i think. but thanks i really do still want this experience. but there needs to be stages i am going to make it hard for myself..ultimately it should feel reasurring when i do get set up  no worries we all get hot under the collar. I am just greatful for the advice. wish me luck!


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm glad you realise this. Of course, you may be able to get insurance for unforeseen veterinary costs but to be honest, often there are so many loopholes you'll probably have to pay anyway! 
I don't keep primates, and have no intention of doing so but if I did want to, I wouldn't be able to afford to do so. Not saying you have to be 'rich', but can you imagine how you would feel if you got into the middle of a cold winter next year and couldn't afford to keep them warm..? I don't mean that in a condescending way, but you cannot keep primates on a tight budget. Not correctly anyway.
You will feel so much better about the whole process if you spend time planning, building, adjusting, planning again...and so on. Plus, giving yourself that time, you can start off properly, with more than one lonely monkey. Seeing that natural, happy behaviour will be all the reward you need.


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

Disgruntled said:


> I think you'd be better off with a cat to be honest. Why something as radically different as a primate? Lots of mammals will happily live alone and bond with you. I suppose a dog is out but perhaps consider something else...


i have 2 cats my eldest ripley is 15 years old and still the most amazing cat ever, i also rescued a cat which i named after the tv series dexter as we get a dead mouse hacked and deposited most nights! He is finally a big baby after having an abusive start to his life


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

Moony14 said:


> I am truly sorry for your illness and I have very much respect for you. May I ask if you have your heart dead set on a primate? It's just they seem to be a lot to cope with and while in no way do I doubt you have the dedication to care for primates, it does concern me that a troop of 3+ primates would be very intensive to care for. Have you considered other animals? Parrots can make fantastic companions and with show much more affection than any primate towards you- especially if you are at home 24/7 as your post suggests. If you were looking for something smaller how about rats? I love mine to bits and the affection they show me is amazing.
> 
> However, if you do have your heart set on primates, it may be a good idea to start drawing up plans for an avairy in your garden (as to my memory this is what is required) with heating provisions. I assume with your illness you may struggle to move in the future? It would probably be for the best to make sure the enclosure can be easily accessed. Also, I don't think the £200 you mentioned in your first post would be realistic. As I say I'm no expert but from my knowledge setting up and caring for a troop of marmosets/tamarins can go into the thousands.
> 
> Good luck!


no, it's really primates. if i find for some reason i cant do this then i just wont do anything. I have had parrots..through my parents. I vowed never to put a winged animal in a cage Ever again. So if in cant for some reason do this then i will just stop i dont want to have a "wooden spoon" pet that might not get the love it deserves.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

stormseeker1999 said:


> no, it's really primates. if i find for some reason i cant do this then i just wont do anything. I have had parrots..through my parents. I vowed never to put a winged animal in a cage Ever again. So if in cant for some reason do this then i will just stop i dont want to have a "wooden spoon" pet that might not get the love it deserves.


I don't like the idea of caged birds either. That's just made me think, do you have plenty of space for a large primate enclosure?


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

yes i do..see that's my problem i had it all worked out but as people quite rightly pointed out on these forums it left me with not much left(the money is put to one side) and with almost certain trips to the vet(though i do have 2 amazing contacts for primate vets) i still realised im under budget.

Like i said it requires the hardest thing for impulsive humans to do....i need to be patient. 

But that gives me time, I have decided to go to monkey world and some smaller monkey sanctuaries..tell them my plan..show them, talk to them and i am going to get the best advice i can from the horses mouth. I know they might not want to talk at first..but if i let them know primates could suffer if i get it wrong i would hope that would appeal to thier good nature It's a thought...that way..and please no one take offense from this..i can have a broader range of opinions than one forum..i reaslise now the choices i make over the next year could be very good or very bad for the next 20 years of my life(as i will not abandon an animal) and same for the primates they could sufffer endlessly. let me show you guys my motivation..maybe you will understand me better: 

Capuchin monkey see his human brother after one year - YouTube 

now i wont go on because you will all be smart enough to see...but the families indifference even the fact they are laughing and saying "how cute". this is the THIRD example i have seen of a monkey being dumped and then being visited a year or two later..the owner expecting to be a blurry memory. Please watch it. this video broke my heart. 
Having lived around exotic animals and LOVING primates I wanted to spend my time proving that this IS avoidable. just like when you see the label "my monkey smiling and being cute" when actually the monkey is doing it's "im really anxious" grimace. it breaks my heart....these are the people "I" can never forgive..i am at least trying to do the best I can. These people dont have that depth of heart to be bothered in the first place. Lke i said i have see this three times now longest was from 500 yards. If you have seen thr new planet of the apes then i can tell you that a majority of that film is a true story.

Who doesn't believe me? if you dont it's simply because there is something you should see it's called |"project nym" heartbreaking and all true. I imagine alot of you will have seen it...if not it's a MUST.

btw i thank you all from turning from arguing to helping i may not have said it...but i DO appreciate it.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Im glad to see that not only has the attitude of the Op changed, but also the replies he was getting. 

I wont repeat what has already been said, as you now seem to realise keeping primates is not for everyone. 

BTW, I wouldn't tell Monkey World that you want to keep primates, as they are against the practice & have been trying to get a ban on private primate keeping for some time.


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

Zoo-Man said:


> Im glad to see that not only has the attitude of the Op changed, but also the replies he was getting.
> 
> I wont repeat what has already been said, as you now seem to realise keeping primates is not for everyone.
> 
> BTW, I wouldn't tell Monkey World that you want to keep primates, as they are against the practice & have been trying to get a ban on private primate keeping for some time.


noted..well maybe ii will go to monkey world for the experience and maybe ask a smaller sanctuary but of course i need to be able to TRUST that sanctuary really has the primates best interest. I say this as i have seen some "sanctuaries" that were really only set up for legality and then the primates are mothered by humans anywats..i see this as a minefield tbh...suddenly i am greatful for the extra time.......


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

To repeat what everyone else is saying I'm glad you are taking on board the advice given and that's a great start, like I said there are knowledgable keepers on here an will help should you choose to take their advice on board, that's how I learnt to care for my marmosets better! For information on enclosure, they should have an inside heated one with an outside area available, I have an enclosure size of 16ft X 12ft X 7ft tall, there is a 6ft X 6ft heated shed within this heated by a convector heater on a thermostat, the walls of the shed are insulated as well as the roof! To give you an idea for your future planning my enclosure cost me roughly around £1500 an to heat it my electric bill comes in around £300 on average each quarter, they are a very expensive hobby to have, but in the long run watching them being monkeys is soo much more rewarding. Also marmosets are roughly around £1700 a pair! Here is a link of my enclosure so as to give you help in planning! Again what I have now is thanks to the advise of certain members on this forum who are willing as long as there words do not fall on deaf ears! 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/904994-baby-marmosets.html


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

What area are you from?
You seem to have quite a good grounding fir gaining knowledge.
Like colin says MW will not entertain you.
Some of the smaller parks would be ok for basics.
They tend to keep lots and dont specialise in anything particular.
Especially with the recesion..(spelling not good.lol)
But be cautious.
Try and gain there trust before declairing you want to keep.
Some change there spots when they see your serious and gonna be dedicated.
But as others have said.
Its costly.
Very much time consuming.

Even when its a pair...
Spot picking..checking health...changing living areas to keep amused.
Feeding..supliments...
Its never ending...
But if its for you..
Its worth it...
But remember theres more heartache than joy...


----------



## nikgemzak (Aug 25, 2009)

*Marmoset monkey*

To all the genuine buyers out there wishing to own a troop,I have a troop of 9,mum dad and 7 kids,the youngest being a week old,if your interested,and know what your talking about,please get in touch,please don't try to scam me,I've heard it all,i will not be giving these away,so if you don't have cash don't waste my time,if your only interested in getting some pics,go on to google,,genuine monkey people only please,,,,,regards


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Troop of nine cott top
Or cott eared?
Are they being split?
Will harmony still be ok when sold on as troop?
How much CASH are you looking for.?
Will be a while away anyway with last baby being week old.
Surelly.?


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> What area are you from?
> You seem to have quite a good grounding fir gaining knowledge.
> Like colin says MW will not entertain you.
> Some of the smaller parks would be ok for basics.
> ...


I am willing to give it all. 

To the guy selling the troop, while my interest is bounding in one side of my mind , DANGER is on the other side. You would give up a troop with a week old? u know how many people would not see it survive?

You want people to prove themselves..im ok with that but how about your credentials please and an idea of price, what they do or dont come with. Vets history? Where in the country are you? I am eager but not stupid. [email protected] I have been waiting a long time and my patience is ever more, but i need to find the deal that fits my concience too.. Please use this thread or my email to elaborate please as im sure this is no small amount of money you want. But im as serious as it gets. but cautious too.


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a deal with a sponsor since my OP to ensure the best welfare for my primates and also as a backup should anything happen to me. So I decline interest in the advert above as a: my sponsor has told me it is not yet the right time, and b: i would rather(if i can) go with someone of good reputation from these forums(as i was contacted recently by a very helpful member). Trust and welfare of the animals is primary over just "getting" one no matter the cost(i dont mean money). So I continue to be patient and thank those who have helped thus far.


All this time on and I regret the tone of my original post here, I have learned a lot since then, including how to acknowledge my own arrogance. I wont make the same mistake twice. This doesn't mean im not DYING to spend time with my new troop..alas patience really is a virtue


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

I dont know if anyone still will read this thread.

I have learned a lot. One thing that sticks out though is that each "group" has strong opinions. Too strong for my liking at over passionate people want others to think the same way as them or not at all. I saw that here in these forums and i see it on the net...though that's most subjects too lol.

I mention this as I believe that keeping marmosets it's fine IF LIKE ME you can give them your time through all their waking hours. and that they can live as a troop and not left wondering "what" they are.

I have learned so much and i now have seen them in troops and totally understand why people told me how enjoyable it is and why they said i needed to do this. I thank them as it opened my mind.

However i still believe i can have a meaningful relationship with them. I see people quoting "dogs and cats" as the "easy to keep nothing like monkey animals". I find this inaccurate, sure you can let your cat wonder around in the wild. and you can not bother taking your dogs for walks. When your cat as mine is becoming incontinent i could just put her down.

Thats how people talk. I dont like it. I have given everything to my animals for 30 years..and a dog or cat can be just as taxing. Maybe in slightly different ways..BUT THEY RELY on you.

I had to mention this as im sick of seeing this comparison..it really gives those animals no credit, they are smart loving and time consuming if you actually care about them.

That's me and my marms, I remember them when i used to own them. Very independent one minute playing with each other..treating you like a piece of furnature! LOL Makes you giggle. But I also remember them BLATENTLY coming to me for either tummy love..or genuine affection.

Now i will grant you, a cat would sit on your lap for hours, a marm will come..get rubbed and groomed all over. maybe recipricate, and then after a short while will nip and say ok enough time to wonder! I actually think it is endeering.

I had to type this out as i feel my lack of knowledge takes my right to an opinion away. But since i made this post long ago i have done research, research, research. I WILL GET MY MARMS. BUT I will make sure i do it properly and to their benefit.

Every day will be spent making them happy. As i have done with every animal that has been in my life(from parrots to monkeys to to wild birds of prey(injured). I KNOW I HAVE WHAT IT takes. I really hope you guys can believe me.

When I am all set i will show you all how they are getting on, and i will always discourage others from doing what im doing. as from what i have seen most people dont have the time or knowledge, let alone the will power to bother every day.

People dont like to use the word pet. But like it or not thats what they will be. they will be living as a troop but with a LOT of "me" contact(if they wish).

I think it depends on how you define "pet",

I define it as keeping an animal that is totally dependent on you, and of course an animal you care for on a daily basis. Thats my idea of what "pet" means.

I would love to let my marms in the house, but people say they will suffer anxiety. I think it will depend on doing it young. doing it with both marms..and doing it for as long as they find it fun. when they dont they go back to comfort. Some things are trial and error..i dont think my monkeys will hate me for trying something once to see if they enjoy it. They key is to know when they are not enjoying it ASAP.

Im sorry im typing all this as I am reading so much bulshit at the moment..i never did get off to the right start here and i just wanted to get across who I am and what im about. I love animals..all animals.
****************************************************
Now a question to the breeders. What counts as inbreeding? dominant male and female...but in a larger troop surely there MUST be some cross dna??

I have been having problems understanding this, I would be ever greatful to understand it and know what other breeders do. Can someone outline this for me..as soon it will be a concern.


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

sorry not sure how to edit my post:

one thing i forgot to ask, and please understand i am asking for the information not because i intend to do "a" or "b".

I read on these forums a post from a while back.

You guys were talking about marmosets as pets(which suprised me considering the response normally. But it was in context as is my post)

You were discussing hand reared marms vs ones reared by thier mothers.

One thing you seemed unsure of. Everyone agreed that being hand reared although potentially advantageous brought about the problem of the monkey having no "monkey" skills..and that often they had to be taught these skills by humans!(not my words this is from these forums). But one of you raised a point.

Many of you said you had close relationships with your marmosets, to the point where you said that they were no more friendly hand reared! wow. Now is that REALLY the case? A couple of you said your marms were reared by thier mothers but you were massively involved. Many of you agreed that not only were the marms just as friendly when brought up by mum(though you did stress human presence was important to have that "special" relationship) that they were possibly more friendly!

You based this on the fact that they learned monkey and human skills...which benefitted the monkey the most(what we are all aiming for right?) But you mentioned one of the reasons for them being more friendly is because once they have the monkey skills when they reach the age of maturity instead of being confused and angry(as a pure hand reared might be) they knew how to process and show thier sexual feelings.

The conversation never ended but it sounded like you could be hand on..even help mum raise the marms, but she is mum and dont get in the way of that. It seems that if i wanted marmosets to interact with me....i'd be better to let nature take it's course. 

Finally as another supporting arguement many of people i have spoken to personally said they have had adult marms that had barely much human contact before and yet (because each marm has it's own personality) some of these marmosets became almost as friendly as ones that have been around humans thier whole life.

I never saw a conclusion to the discussion. But again I would love to hear your thoughts and find out of there is one or two big opinions on this..not conjecture though. The most accurate info we have.

Please dont just pass over this post. I got a lot of shit when i came here, my fault yes. But now I am trying to do things right. And i am asking humbly for your help as I am getting closer to the big days(s)


----------



## monstervivs (Feb 16, 2013)

*??*

Can someone please tell me what a Primate degree is please?


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

monstervivs said:


> Can someone please tell me what a Primate degree is please?


THE STUDY OF A SPECIFIC ANIMAL GROUP IN ZOOLOGY. Anyone can get one, ok funny man?


----------



## monstervivs (Feb 16, 2013)

stormseeker1999 said:


> THE STUDY OF A SPECIFIC ANIMAL GROUP IN ZOOLOGY. Anyone can get one, ok funny man?


So a zoology degree is a primate degree?


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Is it me or has this thread got incredibly confusing?! :crazy:


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

5plusmany said:


> Is it me or has this thread got incredibly confusing?! :crazy:


YES! listen something has gone wrong. I added two more parts to the thread and i think it' all here. About mixing DNA and about hand rearing. Then someone made the comment about the degree. i replied. Then nthe next post is the one in error.

I am sure i remember that exact set of words. I am sure that was a post I wrote when I first opened the thread...yet it says it was posted today by another user. I am telling ya something is up.

"I was just worried we'd get off track quickly...i wasn't wrong was i? lol. still one thing 2 of you have said that has made me realise one mistake am making..i have waited 5 years..so am scraping the money rather than do it in comfort...so i take that point actually guys and thank you for it as i want to provide my monkeys the very best i am able. Forgive my base irritation but the fact remains that this is a hot subject and no one knows what the "right " thing to do is...and i wont be lectuered as a result" 

this was apparently posted by user: "xfasfdsfg" just some random key presses. But im telling you guys the contents of this "users" post i have seen before..i thought at my on hands...it's all kinda odd



This thread has been helpful for me breaking ice with helpful people ,so can we moderate back to my last two questions(posts)?...or if not that then at least could we remove user "
xfasfdsfg" ' s comments just so that the thread makes sense again? I really need the help and I now really trust many of the people here. It also stps me from creating thread after thread

EDIT****************************************************************************************************************************************************
*So to avoid confusion, how do you properly go about stopping cross reeding in a troop? is there a prcentage of cross breeding or do you totally control things s that ca happen even once? I hzve the idea in my head that some monkeys MUST be related but as long as new genes are brought in then ok...but i dont know. I'd love the answer.

Second question: I was told that hand reared monkeys lack monkey skills and have to be taught them by humans(as thas who they imprint to) , I have also seen you guys write that a hand reared monkey is no more friendly than a mum-reared one. You even sugested it could be less friendly as having no monkey skills it doesn't know how to handle it's sexual feelings.


You also said for people like me who want to be part of the troop when they allo it, that the babies are more liekly to be friendly whilst being brought up by mum. Not only that it was suggested that if you spent alot of time with them that the baby can bnefit from learning all it's moneky skills(to the point where the age of maturity is handled diffferently and there is very little nasty behavior.
It was also suggested because of all the time spent with the baby it would learn human skills....a few anyways. And this was considered benifitial because the monkey learns all of it's skills plus a few exra it can use when dealing with us. I have even been told adult monkeys who have not had much human contact can turn out really friendly. I was told a lot of this depended n the personality of the individual monkey! I just want to know what is true?*


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

It was simply a spambot. I have duly removed said spambot... *runs away from crazy thread*


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

*"That's me and my marms, I remember them when i used to own them. Very independent one minute playing with each other..treating you like a piece of furnature! LOL Makes you giggle. But I also remember them BLATENTLY coming to me for either tummy love..or genuine affection."*

I'm confused now.. you have owned marms before? Whatever is going on, good luck! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

Moony14 said:


> *"That's me and my marms, I remember them when i used to own them. Very independent one minute playing with each other..treating you like a piece of furnature! LOL Makes you giggle. But I also remember them BLATENTLY coming to me for either tummy love..or genuine affection."*
> 
> I'm confused now.. you have owned marms before? Whatever is going on, good luck! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yes when i was younger about 15 years ago. But they were chiefly my dads and for the good of the marms and my age he limited my time with them,

Look I apologised for the way i was here, I appreciate i have a unique "too much info" way of posting. But i dont understand what i have done to be the object of amusement and disrespect. It's getting old. I am just trying to get some straight forward info...as YOU GUYS TOLD me that if i was open minded HERE was the place i could get good advice.(and you said i NEEDED that advice)

Nobody mentioned being repeatedly insulted for the amusement of others. I was even moderated with sarcasm. Something when I had forums would have been looked at as an abuse of power.

Anyways my point is I asked questions..and this is my answer? Thanks..seriously thanks for nothing I have tried being humble but there must be some cli'che that im on the outside of. I wish you well inspite of this.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Nobody at any point has treated you badly.
If you were asking straight questions then you would get an opiniin.
Most of what ive read in your past few post comes across as youve got your 
opinion and your looking for a debate on it.
Going over other posts and whats been said for example.
Dont think anybody wants to debate old soap.
I for one do things how i learned.
Some things different but not so diffrrent to completly change.
Most i know keep for the passion of monkeys.
Like them for what they are
And see no need to mould them into what they arent.
I hope you get your answers.
And hope all works out for you.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Woah! I didn't mean for that comment to be taken as an insult! Sorry I suppose, maybe you should list the questions you have because I can't really tell what they are from your recent posts.


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Nobody at any point has treated you badly.
> If you were asking straight questions then you would get an opiniin.
> Most of what ive read in your past few post comes across as youve got your
> opinion and your looking for a debate on it.
> ...


I am not looking to throw my toys out of the pram.

I wish to have some interaction with my marms even though they will live and b reed as a troop. Can you not just respect my opinion? I have scoured the net since i first posted..all sites whether they agree with captive marmoset or not say that in captivity they rely on humans and thus having a good relationship with them is benefitial to the monkeys. And yes if i gain out of that i have no complaints.

I think you are (once again) taking me wrong.

I did not mention hand reared monkeys because i want one to "mould" , I mentioned it as it is not a buyers market..it is hard to get them, especially well looked after. 

The reason i brought up an old post was not to find debate, but to ask if you had come to a conclusion(s) about it. And to see if opinions had changed...as they so often do in this world.

*1. So that meant my first question: If i had to buy a hand reared marm will it be able to adapt to a troop? if so will it need my help?

2.Second question: What counts as interbreeding. what methods to people use to prevent it. What is interbreeding and what isn't? where is the line drawn?*

I am sorry i am not very good at writing post's but please try and look past that.

Look from my point of view just a moment...i get a more serious answer when i get shitty than when im trying to be constructive. wouldn't that bother you a teensy bit?

I wan you all to know i followed your advice "peterobinson" that means you too. I have been in contact with marwell zoo, monkey world and even the RSPCA I am doing everything i can. So if my questions seem like they are leading somewhere, please give the benefit of doubt..as i want ALL info on marmosets not just the info people would steer me to.

I love ALL animals. I have a special connection to monkeys as do others,. i love them and i would give them 24/7 I am one of those "rare" people if you'd just give me the chance to prove it. This has become a huge passion i cant just forget.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Topic on forum about intro with hand reared .
Dont follow about interbreeding.
Have over 50
Diff species
Kept for 25 or so yrs and nevrr had interbreeding.


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Topic on forum about intro with hand reared .
> Dont follow about interbreeding.
> Have over 50
> Diff species
> Kept for 25 or so yrs and nevrr had interbreeding.


ok im sorry i thought i had read that you needed to keep adding to the gene pool(adding monkeys from other breeders to their troop and "ejecting" other members to other breeder's troops), i was obviously misled. Thank you that is helpful and something I can strike off my list.

You have kept for 25 years? Jesus you must be a real expert on this, it's a shame we don't seem to be able to see eye to eye as you'd be a wonderful resource that could help me avoid the mistakes that are normally made.

But thank you, I have so many questions. It's only because im passionate and I am TERRIFIED of making a mistake that could lead to an unhappy/unhealthy monkey or troop. They will be MY responsibility and i take it so seriously I just dont want to mess it up, as i couldn't live with myself


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

I didnt realise we didnt see eye to eye.
You just come across as already having your mind set.
I do try and answer any questions i can.
With anybody.
Lots call direct and have become friends.
But i dont suffer fools well.
If people are serious ill go head oer heels to help.
But dont like debates as such.
Thing is
Not much has changed with keeping over the years.
Its peoples veiws on what monkeys are meant to be.
I can go into any of our enclosures
There not frightened but have respect for me ss i fir them


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> I didnt realise we didnt see eye to eye.
> You just come across as already having your mind set.
> I do try and answer any questions i can.
> With anybody.
> ...


I am sorry if i come across as having my mind set, really i am. Honestly i would not be posting here if my mind was all made up. I am questioning everything I am doing. EVERYTHING. If I have taken you wrong I truly am sorry. I hope I dont become a fool for you to suffer....I hope just a misunderstanding?

Even you telling me that keeping them has not changed much suprises me and is useful to me..as just like you said it's the idea of "what they should be" that is in flux. Thank you for coming back on and answering, it would have been easy for you to walk away so my humble thanks. I keep writing questions in the same thread as i dont want to create threads all over.

EDIT:Oh and as for debates.....believe it or not i hate them. Too many forums too many debates..the whole flipping internet is in debate..so I TOTALLY understand that point.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't think anyone would argue you are not taking your responsibilities seriously! 
I would say try not to 'expect' to have any particular sort of relationship with them - the sort of relationship you will have will depend on many things, such as individuals' personalities, the dynamics within the group, their history and so on. By all means read up on how to use positive reinforcement techniques and so on, but if you place expectations on the level of 'friendship' between you, you may end up being disappointed. Hope this makes sense!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

5plusmany said:


> I don't think anyone would argue you are not taking your responsibilities seriously!
> I would say try not to 'expect' to have any particular sort of relationship with them - the sort of relationship you will have will depend on many things, such as individuals' personalities, the dynamics within the group, their history and so on. By all means read up on how to use positive reinforcement techniques and so on, but if you place expectations on the level of 'friendship' between you, you may end up being disappointed. Hope this makes sense!


They will all come for treats through time.
Patiance is the key.
As said before my wife has a steadiness with all ours.
I catch
I clean out.
I impose on them
So there more trustworthy with her at all times.
She gets all too the wire easy.
But a relatiinship like a domestic pet is never.
With smaller primates its the only posetive inforcement.
Or waste time with a clicker.
Which involves treats as well.
You can read what you wish.
But you will make mistakes.
We all do.
And most reads contradict.
I find now is bettrr
As through experiance and that of collegues.
We can compare.
Hope this makes sence.


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

5plusmany said:


> I don't think anyone would argue you are not taking your responsibilities seriously!
> I would say try not to 'expect' to have any particular sort of relationship with them - the sort of relationship you will have will depend on many things, such as individuals' personalities, the dynamics within the group, their history and so on. By all means read up on how to use positive reinforcement techniques and so on, but if you place expectations on the level of 'friendship' between you, you may end up being disappointed. Hope this makes sense!


actually it does make sense. I can give them opportunity to have a "thing" with me. but it's up to them if they take it? and some individuals could be more open to it than others. But if i understand you...i need to expect nothing and anything i do get would be a bonus i'd be greatful for?

The way i see it then is that however things develope i need to focus on enrichment and accept that it may not directly involve me?

if that's the case im ok with it. I want it to be their choice.

Thank you for this info..if i have misunderstood anything please correct me.


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> They will all come for treats through time.
> Patiance is the key.
> As said before my wife has a steadiness with all ours.
> I catch
> ...


wow u hit the nail on the head. everything im reading contradicts something else i have read(hence all my questions)..yet both sources could be considered "good".

So I am inclined to agree am more likely to achieve good things and learn from mistakes talking to other keepers like yourself. I kinda picture making a small space in their enclosure that is a little bit separated from them. and get them used to my presence. I hope that i would achieve them acting normally around me in the end...but as someone said I cant have such high expectations. but other than sitting there, i dont wish to mess with them..try and grab them..or to force myself on them in any way..that would just be self gratifying at the expense of the monkeys right?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

stormseeker1999 said:


> wow u hit the nail on the head. everything im reading contradicts something else i have read(hence all my questions)..yet both sources could be considered "good".
> 
> So I am inclined to agree am more likely to achieve good things and learn from mistakes talking to other keepers like yourself. I kinda picture making a small space in their enclosure that is a little bit separated from them. and get them used to my presence. I hope that i would achieve them acting normally around me in the end...but as someone said I cant have such high expectations. but other than sitting there, i dont wish to mess with them..try and grab them..or to force myself on them in any way..that would just be self gratifying at the expense of the monkeys right?


Working from outside mesh to start.
And build up to open door
Then inside
Patiance


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Working from outside mesh to start.
> And build up to open door
> Then inside
> Patiance


ok, i am actually noting this down. Seems the key to everything is patience?

I have all the time in the world, so patience is cool with me. But You are saying i need to build to each stage of potential contact. dont just go and invade their cage? Makes sense now you have said it. It is their home after all.

is this where "slowly , slowly catchy monkey" comes from LOL 

Thank you again...this has given me lots of notes already...


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Without being too personal, will you be the sole care-giver?


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

5plusmany said:


> Without being too personal, will you be the sole care-giver?


no, as mentioned at the beginning of the entire thread I do have a muscle wasting disease. and while i am ok right now(well im in pain but I can do stuff) the disease can accelerate without apparent reason. If I was to get a monkey tomorrow then it COULD be mostly uneffected for 20 years. Or if im unlucky something else.

So I have a "sponser" basically he is my conscience, we agreed upon a deal where if i met the "Defra" 5 points of care and certain other things, he would authorise the use of certain monies to get the Marmosets. He is there so that my impulse doesn't drive me to do something silly, he is there to stop me thinking purely with my heart.

Basically he is my insurance that I am doing everything i can(including preventing myself from buying one) to do the right thing and to get the Monkies ONLY when I am ready. Only when I can benefit them. 

It's protection for the monkies, against me. 

So to now actually answer your question, My girfriend will be a regular care giver(she wishes to be more of a "distant presence" prefering to help the monkeys without interacting). and my sponser..who is awesome for doing this, will learn what he can with me while i have them.

He will lend help if i get ill or have trouble coping. He will take them and look after them if something happens to me. If he feels he is not the right person for the job I will leave him contacts..to people like you here at the forums actually. I'd tell him to find someone like "peterrobertson" and give him the troop for nothing if he would accept.

So no I am not the soul caregiver, I will be the human they have the most contact with. And possibly because of that the one they will trust the most. Do you think that could be a problem?

Sorry for the long winded answer


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

stormseeker1999 said:


> He will lend help if i get ill or have trouble coping. He will take them and look after them if something happens to me. If he feels he is not the right person for the job I will leave him contacts..to people like you here at the forums actually. I'd tell him to find someone like "peterrobertson" and give him the troop for nothing if he would accept.
> 
> So no I am not the soul caregiver, *I will be the human they have the most contact with. And possibly because of that the one they will trust the most. Do you think that could be a problem?
> *
> Sorry for the long winded answer


Well Peter would be best placed to answer that question, but it sounded to me like his wife was the trusted one and he was the annoying one :lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

5plusmany said:


> Well Peter would be best placed to answer that question, but it sounded to me like his wife was the trusted one and he was the annoying one :lol2:


In all yip
Girl power.lol
But it works.
Baby midas born last night.
She gets mum n new baby to wire.
So we can check.
Always think it needs two
Others solo miss too much.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats! :flrt:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

5plusmany said:


> Congrats! :flrt:


Ta
Early days yet.
First time we have bread this species.
Baby has bright gold hands.
Nice
Its the start hopefully.


----------



## stormseeker1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Ta
> Early days yet.
> First time we have bread this species.
> Baby has bright gold hands.
> ...


congrats and good luck


----------

